# NW Xmas do **Leasowe Sunday 20th December**



## Birchy (Dec 9, 2015)

Sunday 20th December

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475
Junior
Karl102     
Liverbirdie
Duffers
Stu

Anymore for next Sunday? Will be getting it booked in tmos or Friday :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Dec 9, 2015)

Go on then.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 9, 2015)

Put me down for this.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 9, 2015)

Honestly getting people to copy and paste is a nightmare on here, useless buggers





Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475
Karl102 
Liverbirdie
Duffers
Stu
Odvan
Louise

Junior OUT


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 9, 2015)

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475
Karl102 
Liverbirdie
Duffers
Stu
Odvan
Louise
Gary

Junior OUT[/QUOTE]


----------



## louise_a (Dec 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Honestly getting people to copy and paste is a nightmare on here, useless buggers





Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475
Karl102 
Liverbirdie
Duffers
Stu
Odvan
Louise

Junior OUT
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't know we were supposed to.


----------



## Odvan (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah Scott, neither did I.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 9, 2015)

Is it free?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 9, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Is it free?
		
Click to expand...

I think Birchy is treating everyone.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 9, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Is it free?
		
Click to expand...

Is it f...

Fill in the missing letters


----------



## thepodgster (Dec 9, 2015)

Have a good day everyone - just seen on the family calendar that i'm going the panto instead :-(


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 13, 2015)

Is this still a goer?!? Any ideas on tee times chaps?!?


----------



## peterlav (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry, no can do, working on call that weekend


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ive a plus 1, depending if there is room? And what time, hes a fussy bugger


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 14, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Is this still a goer?!? Any ideas on tee times chaps?!?
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt look like it.

Winds on the coast Sunday forecast at around low 20's(mph), with gusts to 35. A bit blowy!

I have secured a pass now that I'd rather use than not. If anyone wants t book a game am interested and don't mind arranging.

Theres some tee times, just, at the following;

Wallasey
Leasowe
Prestatyn if people want a drive.

Inland seems a better bet?

Forecast at my place is dry/sunny with 8mph winds. Could host 3 but they've probably got mats on a few fairways?

Other ideas always welcome.

if not I could always do with some practice, maybe I'll write a blog about it too


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 14, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Doesnt look like it.

Winds on the coast Sunday forecast at around low 20's(mph), with gusts to 35. A bit blowy!

I have secured a pass now that I'd rather use than not. If anyone wants t book a game am interested and don't mind arranging.

Theres some tee times, just, at the following;

Wallasey
Leasowe
Prestatyn if people want a drive.

Inland seems a better bet?

Forecast at my place is dry/sunny with 8mph winds. Could host 3 but they've probably got mats on a few fairways?

Other ideas always welcome.

*if not I could always do with some practice, maybe I'll write a blog about it too *

Click to expand...

That'd be great, you could start it like this;

I had to ask the wife if I could go out and practice because I'm crap, after a few minutes discussion (or more like she laid down the rules) I wandered off to the practice ground at MGC. It was a bright breezey day with few clouds in the sky, I warmed up by shanking a few wedges, once warmed I continued to shank all the way through my bag until I got fed up and helicoptered my driver. I only threw it 5 yards because I'm a big tart.........


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 15, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That'd be great, you could start it like this;

I had to ask the wife if I could go out and practice because I'm crap, after a few minutes discussion (or more like she laid down the rules) I wandered off to the practice ground at MGC. It was a bright breezey day with few clouds in the sky, I warmed up by shanking a few wedges, once warmed I continued to shank all the way through my bag until I got fed up and helicoptered my driver. I only threw it 5 yards because I'm a big tart........



Click to expand...

You missed out all the housework I had to do before being let out.

Other than that, nailed it la


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 15, 2015)

Have car will travel (within reason)! Happy to go to Manchester Craig. We are all on mats on all fairways now til next year.
Where else do you fancy?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 15, 2015)

Leasowe have asked me to book through the website.

They do have tees available from about 11:40. Some of the slow might not make it round before dark


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 15, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Have car will travel (within reason)! Happy to go to Manchester Craig. We are all on mats on all fairways now til next year.
Where else do you fancy?
		
Click to expand...

The wind looks a bit mental on the coast still 20 mph / 30 mph gusts. 

I have reciprocal at Warrington, Wirplesdon, Halifax to throw in but can't think of any other dry options. 

Formby Hall too. Everywhere seems quite full as the days are getting shorter!


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 15, 2015)

Happy to play at Warrington, Manc g c or formby hall if people fancy it.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 15, 2015)

Right im lost now, massive de-rail.

Can people confirm what they are doing before i give this up as a bad job.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2015)

Am I right in saying leasowe is in doubt because there might be some wind, on a links course of all places? 


Soft shower you English lot.   I'm still up for it. :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2015)

I am still up for Leasowe.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 15, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Am I right in saying leasowe is in doubt because there might be some wind, on a links course of all places? 


Soft shower you English lot.   I'm still up for it. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not at all big balls, my place is windy most weekends. Good for me as it gives me another excuse for being sheeite.

Was just looking at alternatives as nothing's been booked yet


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Right im lost now, massive de-rail.

Can people confirm what they are doing before i give this up as a bad job.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still up for Leasowe mate.:thup:

I suggest if others are doing something else, they set up another separate thread.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm in, of course. Love playing in the wind, me......


----------



## Birchy (Dec 15, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Ive a plus 1, depending if there is room? And what time, hes a fussy bugger
		
Click to expand...

Just confiming the numbers then i will be booking online mate.

We had 12 but one has had a bit of a wobble


----------



## Junior (Dec 15, 2015)

Im still out mate......got a date with the Force....yes, I'm a nerd.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2015)

Junior said:



			Im still out mate......got a date with the Force....yes, I'm a nerd. 

Click to expand...

Is she gonna polish your light sabre?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 15, 2015)

Still up for it Birchy :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Just confiming the numbers then i will be booking online mate.

We had 12 but one has had a bit of a wobble 

Click to expand...

I'm still in. Forget the plus 1, if there's a spare going I'll ask him again. Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 15, 2015)

Due to grief from the odd one and his dwarf mate I am back in.

last place is safe everyone, fear not  The 20 points I had at Silloth could be beaten this weekend as my game is worse than ever


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I'm in, of course. Love playing in the wind, me......



Click to expand...

Aye, you was dead good the other week on the wirral


----------



## Birchy (Dec 15, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Due to grief from the odd one and his dwarf mate I am back in.

last place is safe everyone, fear not  The 20 points I had at Silloth could be beaten this weekend as my game is worse than ever 

Click to expand...

The guy i mentioned having a wobble, is back in :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 15, 2015)

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475
Karl102 
Liverbirdie
 Duffers
Stu
Odvan
Louise
Gary
Lincoln Quacker

Right thats a full 12 then :thup:

Can people send me Â£25 when they get chance, i will run a sweep as well etc. Dont want loads of cash on the day


----------



## louise_a (Dec 15, 2015)

money sent


----------



## Odvan (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent.

Pete, or Gaz, do I owe you Â£25 from my no show last Sunday, I read it on WA that I did. Let me know and I'll pay Leasowe for ya.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2015)

No it was pay at the door. :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I'm still in. Forget the plus 1, if there's a spare going I'll ask him again. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Davie. I've committed to something else last night, then logged on to see a flurry of activity!

Do you want to see if your plus 1 wants in? If not I'll cancel what I arranged last night and get back on this!

Dont want to lave the numbers odd or anyone out of pocket.

Scott - will circle back later. If Davie + 1 not a goer will fire you some cash over tonight.


----------



## Junior (Dec 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is she gonna polish your light sabre?

Click to expand...

hahahahaha - i'd rather watch the film


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Paid mate.... Can you check it's got there....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 16, 2015)

Paid :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 16, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Davie. I've committed to something else last night, then logged on to see a flurry of activity!

Do you want to see if your plus 1 wants in? If not I'll cancel what I arranged last night and get back on this!

Dont want to lave the numbers odd or anyone out of pocket.

Scott - will circle back later. If Davie + 1 not a goer will fire you some cash over tonight.
		
Click to expand...

In the words of stuey c stop being a big tart! Youre in. Seriously though, I can't ask him till I know times.

Birchy, I'm gonna be one of the awkward ones who pay on the day if thats possible?


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 16, 2015)

Shame I can't make this as I've fancied playing Leasowe.

Have a good day all, be good to see what you make of it :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2015)

Davie La's la can't make it so you're stuck with me.

$ sent to Birchall's Slush Fund.

Here endeth the Hokey Cokey :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2015)

Booked 3 tee times starting with 11:40am

Draw to follow tomorrow


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2015)

:thup: Good work


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Booked 3 tee times starting with 11:40am

Draw to follow tomorrow 

Click to expand...

2 payments sent mate.

1 for Leasowe, 1 for Aberdeen.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Just had a look at the scorecard, only 4 what you'd call long holes, and none after the 10th. 

Anyone played it before have any tips?


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 17, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Just had a look at the scorecard, only 4 what you'd call long holes, and none after the 10th. 

Anyone played it before have any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Not played before but course planner and pics make it look narrow and exposed. The following approach may be beneficial? 

Keep it straight.
Keep it low

Am f****d on both counts!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Just had a look at the scorecard, only 4 what you'd call long holes, and none after the 10th. 

Anyone played it before have any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, if its windy - be happy with 30 points.:thup:

P.S. Gary put two balls on the beach last time.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Just had a look at the scorecard, only 4 what you'd call long holes, and none after the 10th. 

Anyone played it before have any tips?
		
Click to expand...

To me 15,16 & 17 look pretty long! Especially if 15 and 16 and par 4s off the Reds. 

The wind looks like its going to be blowing at over 20mph


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

louise_a said:



			To me 15,16 & 17 look pretty long! Especially if 15 and 16 and par 4s off the Reds. 

The wind looks like its going to be blowing at over 20mph
		
Click to expand...

A mere zephyr. :thup:

BTW be careful when playing 10 and 17 (iirc).

It is very easy to mix up which fairway your playing up to.

When your on the 10th tee, it is the offset fairway on your left you hit up, and on the 17th the one offset to your right.


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi All,
as a member at Leasowe thought i would just get you up to speed on a few changes on the course,

1, 2nd hole the ditch on the left has been filled in,may well be GUR at the moment.

2, 3rd hole the pond has been more than doubled in size but the big wide bunker in front of the green is no longer there.

3, 4th hole tee ground is being moved along side the wall next to the beach,this won`t affect you at the moment as still on the old tee.

4, the 10th and 17th which were crossover holes are no longer !!! you will now play them as you see them, the 10th is now a par5 stroke index 6 and the 16th is stroke index 2,17th remains the same.

5 weather permitting i will try and get down and join you


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Great input on the tips! :thup:

 the lack of game time means I'd be over the moon with 30 points


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2015)

Forget the golf, What about the


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Forget the golf, What about the





Click to expand...

Some premium looking meat products there Dave!


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hogieefc said:



			Hi All,
as a member at Leasowe thought i would just get you up to speed on a few changes on the course,

1, 2nd hole the ditch on the left has been filled in,may well be GUR at the moment.

2, 3rd hole the pond has been more than doubled in size but the big wide bunker in front of the green is no longer there.

3, 4th hole tee ground is being moved along side the wall next to the beach,this won`t affect you at the moment as still on the old tee.

4, the 10th and 17th which were crossover holes are no longer !!! you will now play them as you see them, the 10th is now a par5 stroke index 6 and the 16th is stroke index 2,17th remains the same.

5 weather permitting i will try and get down and join you 

Click to expand...

Thanks for this, good to hear from you.

Maybe you should do some coaching after the way you played at Southerness in a howler :fore:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Forget the golf, What about the





Click to expand...

Leasowe is next door to Wallasey, so we could go the same Wetherspoons we went to in New Brighton, next to the Morrisons. At least I think this was the one Birchy had in mind.


----------



## Junior (Dec 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Forget the golf, What about the





Click to expand...

No brown sauce Dave .........:rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 17, 2015)

Junior said:



			No brown sauce Dave .........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

On the food? Are you mad!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2015)

Junior said:



			No brown sauce Dave .........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I just pop a couple of Sweeteners in the beans


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Qwerty,

Are you doing a checklist for Sunday?

We don't want you forgetting anything


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Qwerty,

Are you doing a checklist for Sunday?

We don't want you forgetting anything 

Click to expand...

Honestly Glyn, I've got the memory of a Goldfish 

Too much excess when I was in my Prime


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Qwerty,

Are you doing a checklist for Sunday?

We don't want you forgetting anything 

Click to expand...

LEFT handed glove - it's a meet.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 17, 2015)

Draw!!!!

11:40
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Qwerty
Duffers

11:48
Birchy
Odvan
StuC
Dave mc

11:56
Louise
Huds1475
Garyinderry
Karl102


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Breakfast meeting point for those that are athletes.

Weatherspoons the Clairville
48 Wallasey Road 
Wallasey
Merseyside
CH45 4NW


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



Breakfast meeting point for those that are athletes.
Weatherspoons
48 Wallasey Road 
Wallasey
Merseyside
CH45 4NW

Click to expand...

The're sausages are crap!

The one in Moreton is better. :ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			The're sausages are crap!

Click to expand...

You can't possibly taste anything the speed you eat


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			The're sausages are crap!

The one in Moreton is better. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I just know you had that stupid scouse grin you have got whilst typing that laughing at your own joke


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I just know you had that stupid scouse grin you have got whilst typing that laughing at your own joke 

Click to expand...

What comp are you running?


----------



## Odvan (Dec 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			What comp are you running?
		
Click to expand...

doesnt matter to most of us. Steady Dave is playing....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2015)

Odvan said:



			doesnt matter to most of us. Steady Dave is playing....
		
Click to expand...

There is always 2nd place.:thup:

Hows your slice these days?


----------



## Odvan (Dec 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			There is always 2nd place.:thup:

Hows your slice these days?
		
Click to expand...

It's a 'forum fade' I'll have you know.

But yes, there's always 11th place too. 12th is reserved


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2015)

Odvan said:



			It's a 'forum fade' I'll have you know.

But yes, there's always 11th place too. 12th is reserved 

Click to expand...

Its a long trek over to finish 12th, as well.:thup:

Right we know who is number 1 and no.12 - any other predictions......


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 18, 2015)

Odvan said:



			doesnt matter to most of us. Steady Dave is playing....
		
Click to expand...

Its all about the Form mate!  Bomber Birchy came in with 40 at SAOL recently and Steady Pedro was +1 at Warrington on Wednesday.  
Put me down for mid Table Obscurity :thup:.


Scott, I'll get the money over later. thanks for sorting :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2015)

louise_a said:



			The wind looks like its going to be blowing at over 20mph
		
Click to expand...

Fear not Louise. 

We're playing with the man from Derry so will get to witness first hand how the Celts deal with troubling wind


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Fear not Louise. 

We're playing with the man from Derry so will get to witness first hand how the Celts deal with troubling wind 

Click to expand...

Big girly titleist mitts


----------



## Odvan (Dec 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its a long trek over to finish 12th, as well.:thup:

Right we know who is number 1 and no.12 - any other predictions......
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'll finish 11th.

Apparently the dam-buster got 36 points off 10 today and therefore claims he is back. Due to the latter claim, 12th spot is still reserved in his name 



Qwerty said:



			Its all about the Form mate!  Bomber Birchy came in with 40 at SAOL recently and Steady Pedro was +1 at Warrington on Wednesday.  
Put me down for mid Table Obscurity :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

That old chestnut! I hope your bioms will be sparking white 

Birchy is playing with me so it either goes one way or the other. Normally he plays exeptionally well when I'm in his group but I've seen, quite often, the polar opposite....

....and it's ace .

Would hate for his shanks to come back...


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Yes, I'll finish 11th.

Apparently the dam-buster got 36 points off 10 today and therefore claims he is back. Due to the latter claim, 12th spot is still reserved in his name 

That old chestnut! I hope your bioms will be sparking white 

Birchy is playing with me so it either goes one way or the other. Normally he plays exeptionally well when I'm in his group but I've seen, quite often, the polar opposite....

....and it's ace .

Would hate for his shanks to come back...
		
Click to expand...

Remember last time i had the shanks? In Ireland? 


Still beat you, muggy chops :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Remember last time i had the shanks? In Ireland? 


Still beat you, muggy chops :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I remember it mate.

I thought I'd give Odvan the easy draw against you to bring the points home - this was the reason we didn't win.

He was ok when I was holding his hand, but once I cut the apron strings, he didnt get us any more points.:rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Dec 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Remember last time i had the shanks? In Ireland? 


Still beat you, muggy chops :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			I remember it mate.

I thought I'd give Odvan the easy draw against you to bring the points home - this was the reason we didn't win.

He was ok when I was holding his hand, but once I cut the apron strings, he didnt get us any more points.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

This is my first forum meet, I don't know you, who are you. etc etc...

Think I'll bow out gracefully and let my golf do the talking tomorrow (gulps).

small print alert: I haven't played in 6 weeks...just sayin' like


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			This is my first forum meet, I don't know you, who are you. etc etc...

Think I'll bow out gracefully and let my golf do the talking tomorrow (gulps).

small print alert: I haven't played in 6 weeks...just sayin' like

Click to expand...

Scuttles off back under the table with tail between legs :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I haven't played in 6 weeks...just sayin' like
		
Click to expand...

Jocko said something similar yesterday and then shot 2 under gross!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 19, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Jocko said something similar yesterday and then shot 2 under gross!
		
Click to expand...

Haha no pressure there mate!


Its about 10 weeks for me,  I think youll have to revise 12th place


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Jocko said something similar yesterday and then shot 2 under gross!
		
Click to expand...

He always talks negative guff like that though Louise.

He also reckons hes a crap golfer :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2015)

Right chimps, the comp :-

Individual stableford full handicap

2s sweep, keeps all par 3s interesting plus easier than faffing around sticking a scorecard on the green 

Will be paying out for the top 3 places, maybe 4 if nobody manages a 2.

Anybody not happy piss off, this is a dictatorship :ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			This is my first forum meet, I don't know you, who are you. etc etc...

Think I'll bow out gracefully and let my golf do the talking tomorrow (gulps).

small print alert: I haven't played in 6 weeks...just sayin' like

Click to expand...

Small print alert. You didn't play at fairhaven either. You was crap. Birchy said you was an embarrassment to the pair and that's why you both got stuffed!


----------



## Odvan (Dec 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Anybody not happy piss off, this is a dictatorship :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:clap::thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Right chimps, the comp :-

Individual stableford full handicap

2s sweep, keeps all par 3s interesting plus easier than faffing around sticking a scorecard on the green 

Will be paying out for the top 3 places, maybe 4 if nobody manages a 2.

Anybody not happy piss off, this is a dictatorship :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Stableford AGAIN........snore.........surely if the wind is over 30mph, it should automatically be medal.

Girls format.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2015)

Just sent the Â£25 Scott.  Ref' Qwerty.

looking forward to it :thup:

Is everyone meeting at the wetherspoons? I'll need greasing up before hitting the links. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Just sent the Â£25 Scott.  Ref' Qwerty.

looking forward to it :thup:

Is everyone meeting at the wetherspoons? I'll need greasing up before hitting the links. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate the New Brighton one


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate the New Brighton one
		
Click to expand...

What time you meeting?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			What time you meeting?
		
Click to expand...

10am meet fella


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			10am meet fella
		
Click to expand...

Cheers la.

Will struggle to make 10 but hopefully get there for a brew.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stableford 
Girls format.

Click to expand...

should suit you then


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Cheers la.

Will struggle to make 10 but hopefully get there for a brew.
		
Click to expand...

No fry up then huds,

just the Alpen & croissants for brekkie then


----------



## Odvan (Dec 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			10am meet fella
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as I'll be detouring to your inbred world, I'd say we'll be there at 10:20


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			should suit you then 

Click to expand...

side bet?

I'll bet you that ferryman's fiver.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			side bet?

I'll bet you that ferryman's fiver. 

Click to expand...

Once you've paid me it do you then ask for it back


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Once you've paid me it do you then ask for it back 

Click to expand...

I dunno, I'll ask Odvan - your his own personal ATM. 

Matt, what's the pin number?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dunno, I'll ask Odvan - your his own personal ATM. 

Matt, what's the pin number?

Click to expand...

Shock I know but we are now level, the last 3 times a crisp Â£10 has been delivered to me from the odd one. He hasn't taken a picture strangely enough!


----------



## Odvan (Dec 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dunno, I'll ask Odvan - your his own personal ATM. 

Matt, what's the pin number?

Click to expand...

As the song goes....

Easy as 1,2,3


----------



## Odvan (Dec 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Shock I know but we are now level, the last 3 times a crisp Â£10 has been delivered to me from the odd one. He hasn't taken a picture strangely enough!
		
Click to expand...


After my hat-trick win, you stropped when I reached for the camera and refused. Therefore, and because of your own girlyness, there is absolutely no proof to those crazy claims you have just made about us being level. Everyone knows you're my kids meal ticket.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No fry up then huds,

just the Alpen & croissants for brekkie then 

Click to expand...

More likely to be a few Ginsters from a petrol station. Want me to pick you up a Scoth Egg?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Shock I know but we are now level, the last 3 times a crisp Â£10 has been delivered to me from the odd one. He hasn't taken a picture strangely enough!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes he did.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2015)

Last minute place available if anybody fancies a knock!


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2015)

Bit of a delay today


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 20, 2015)

Brilliant!!! 
Just at the weather spoons now


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 20, 2015)

Birchy, i will join you,only just got in from the gym so a quick shower and i will meet you there.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2015)

Hogieefc said:



			Birchy, i will join you,only just got in from the gym so a quick shower and i will meet you there.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, we have filled the spot now. If you still wanna come down its no problem, we will shuffle groups etc.


----------



## Vikingman (Dec 20, 2015)

Bloody Hell, what a day.

Managed to jump in with the NW crew at Leasowe at the last minute.

Out with Dave Mc and Karl, two really top blokes.

Off to a reasonable start, hitting it pretty well and generally enjoying the day.

Walking down the 7th fairway I didn't feel too good. (been suffering with cold and flu and bad chest for last couple of weeks).

Next thing I'm lying on the fairway hearing Karl calling for an ambulance.

Just keeled over, it actually felt like I was asleep.

Managed to get up and play on for a couple of holes but felt drained.

Thanks to everyone who carried my bag down those last couple of holes.

Anyway, made it home and feel ok.

Hope I didn't spoil it for anyone else.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 20, 2015)

Glad to hear you are ok Dave.   that's the main thing. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Bloody Hell, what a day.

Managed to jump in with the NW crew at Leasowe at the last minute.

Out with Dave Mc and Karl, two really top blokes.

Off to a reasonable start, hitting it pretty well and generally enjoying the day.

Walking down the 7th fairway I didn't feel too good. (been suffering with cold and flu and bad chest for last couple of weeks).

Next thing I'm lying on the fairway hearing Karl calling for an ambulance.

Just keeled over, it actually felt like I was asleep.

Managed to get up and play on for a couple of holes but felt drained.

Thanks to everyone who carried my bag down those last couple of holes.

Anyway, made it home and feel ok.

Hope I didn't spoil it for anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're ok :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 20, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Bloody Hell, what a day.

Managed to jump in with the NW crew at Leasowe at the last minute.

Out with Dave Mc and Karl, two really top blokes.

Off to a reasonable start, hitting it pretty well and generally enjoying the day.

Walking down the 7th fairway I didn't feel too good. (been suffering with cold and flu and bad chest for last couple of weeks).

Next thing I'm lying on the fairway hearing Karl calling for an ambulance.

Just keeled over, it actually felt like I was asleep.

Managed to get up and play on for a couple of holes but felt drained.

Thanks to everyone who carried my bag down those last couple of holes.

Anyway, made it home and feel ok.

Hope I didn't spoil it for anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you got back ok pal and all is better! 

Was a great day for it and a nice little forum meet up! Leasowe is a nice course, not the longest, but tight in parts and there were no mats and full greens! Was great to play with Dave and Dave! 
Cheers for organising Birchy..... Polish that sombrero ! 40pts is a top score with that wind!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2015)

Glad you are feeling ok, it sounded scary.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Bloody Hell, what a day.

Managed to jump in with the NW crew at Leasowe at the last minute.

Out with Dave Mc and Karl, two really top blokes.

Off to a reasonable start, hitting it pretty well and generally enjoying the day.

Walking down the 7th fairway I didn't feel too good. (been suffering with cold and flu and bad chest for last couple of weeks).

Next thing I'm lying on the fairway hearing Karl calling for an ambulance.

Just keeled over, it actually felt like I was asleep.

Managed to get up and play on for a couple of holes but felt drained.

Thanks to everyone who carried my bag down those last couple of holes.

Anyway, made it home and feel ok.

Hope I didn't spoil it for anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear you are ok mate, all sounded a bit scary at the time!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2015)

You made the right decision Dave, glad to see you got home ok.

Get along to some of the other meets, as well, fella.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2015)

Scores for those interested :-

Birchy 40
Qwerty 39
Karl102 37
Liverbirdie 36
Hogie 35
Glyn 34
Garyinderry 33
Odvan 29
Davemc 28
Duffers 27
Huds 20
Louise NR


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Well played Birchy - hopefully you have your mojo back now


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for organising Birchy and well played, as usual at a forum meet I played rubbish.


----------



## Odvan (Dec 20, 2015)

Cheers for organising Birchy. That's the fastest you've ever posted any results up 

Glad you're feeling ok Dave, get a good kip tonight and stay off the chocolate biscuits :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for a great day,sadly my golf wasn't up to scratch on my home turf so congratulations to  Birchy for an outstanding 40 points. 
Apologies to Craig for giving you the wrong card for the bar, will give you a fiver at the next meeting I attend,promise not to leave it too long.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			Bloody Hell, what a day.

Managed to jump in with the NW crew at Leasowe at the last minute.

Out with Dave Mc and Karl, two really top blokes.

Off to a reasonable start, hitting it pretty well and generally enjoying the day.

Walking down the 7th fairway I didn't feel too good. (been suffering with cold and flu and bad chest for last couple of weeks).

Next thing I'm lying on the fairway hearing Karl calling for an ambulance.

Just keeled over, it actually felt like I was asleep.

Managed to get up and play on for a couple of holes but felt drained.

Thanks to everyone who carried my bag down those last couple of holes.

Anyway, made it home and feel ok.

Hope I didn't spoil it for anyone else.
		
Click to expand...



Really glad and relieved your home and feeling ok Dave :thup:


Thanks again Scott for Organising the Day and well played.
Its always a good day when we get a decent turnout and thanks Glyn for making the Trip over.
I enjoyed the course, a good testing track. I feels like while since I hit a ball off dry fairways.


I'll adjust the league later :thup:

I might stick something in the lounge later to gauge the Forums Views on 8 balls. 
I think it could be one for the future. Very sociable on the greens!


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I might stick something in the lounge later to gauge the Forums Views on 8 balls. 
I think it could be one for the future. Very sociable on the greens!

Click to expand...

Haha! Forgot about that !!!


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 20, 2015)

Another good day out. Thanks Scott. Apologies to all for rocking up with 2 minutes spare. Had to 'pause for meditation' at Burtonwood Services for a while!

Glad you're OK Mr Viking. Didn't realise what had happened till we got back in, am impressed you didn't slow down the pace of play!

Really enjoyed,  as ever, playing with Paul, Gary and Louise.  My 'golf' was less than Olympic, was surprised to see I managed 20 points, but enjoyed every minute.

No worries about the fever Paul. How did you find out? Did the bar lady wind you up as we were having a chuckle about it.

And finally, well done to the top 4, good golf in an interesting breeze.

Will definitely be back to Leasowe in the summer, intrigued to see how it plays when running.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2015)

What a cracking day out.

some really good scores by qwerty and birchy. Great putt by birchy on the last to win it, played under pressure in a 8 ball.

big thanks to Sebastian vettel for the lift and I look forward to hearing all about your upcoming speed awareness course, good job you got the copper that couldn't be arsed on a Sunday morning with paperwork. Oh and thanks for the Â£10 note


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

!! Latest Table !!

Its starting to take some shape now, Keep the scores coming folks. LB is still setting the pace but a few are now creeping up with some very good averages :thup:

Also if anyone see's any mistakes I've made with the scores just shout up.



Liverbirdie . 36 37 37 34.   144

GaryinDerry. 32 36 40 33. 141
NWJocko. 38 43 0 0.           81
Birchy. 40 40 0 0.              80
Qwerty 36 39 0 0.             75
Junior. 29 28 0 0.              47
Karl.    37 0 0 0 0.             37
Lincoln Quaker 34 0 0 0.    34
Louise 31 0 0 0.                31
Odvan 29 0 0 0.               29
DaveMC 28 0 0 0.              28
Duffers 27 0 0 0.               27
Huds 20 0 0 0.                  20
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0.           0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0.              0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0.                  0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0.                 0
Val. 0 0 0 0.                     0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0.            0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0.      0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0.         0


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll look into Sorting a Final Day for this at Caldy on a Sunday in March. I'll post the details up in the next couple of weeks.

In the meantime Theres an open on at Fleetwood GC on Sunday 24th Jan.
Â£12.50 individual Stableford full H'cap.
I'm going to book on for about 11:00am. I'll do it tomorrow am. If anyone fancies it just book alongside :thup:.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'll look into Sorting a Final Day for this at Caldy on a Sunday in March. I'll post the details up in the next couple of weeks.

In the meantime Theres an open on at Fleetwood GC on Sunday 24th Jan.
Â£12.50 individual Stableford full H'cap.
I'm going to book on for about 11:00am. I'll do it tomorrow am. If anyone fancies it just book alongside :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for Fleetwood as well matey.

I also had 41 points at Warrington on Wednesday (but not sure if you need 1 or 2 other forummers in for it to count), if so no probs.

I'll book my Fleetwood tomorrow night.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm up for Fleetwood as well matey.

I also had 41 points at Warrington on Wednesday (but not sure if you need 1 or 2 other forummers in for it to count), if so no probs.

I'll book my Fleetwood tomorrow night.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As long as theres 2 playing from this winter links thing i think thats enough mate.

I fancy Fleetwood too so will be game for that.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm up for Fleetwood as well matey.

I also had 41 points at Warrington on Wednesday (but not sure if you need 1 or 2 other forummers in for it to count), if so no probs.

I'll book my Fleetwood tomorrow night.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Superb mate, I knew you'd want to see it in its full Glory, it was a tad wet last time.

No worries on the 41, I must of missed it. I'll update your lead 


Edit- We've got a 3 ball. I'll try and book the 3 of us in tomorrow if I can get past the technology. If not I'll go old skool and give them a call.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2015)

In that case I had 34 at Warrington, I didn't think it counted as its not a links course.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

louise_a said:



			In that case I had 34 at Warrington, I didn't think it counted as its not a links course.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Louise, I'll update it. 
Tbh Ive got no idea why I called it winter links.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

That 151 in the bank from LB is looking pretty impressive now :thup:

Liverbirdie . 36 37 37 41. 151

GaryinDerry. 32 36 40 33. 141
NWJocko. 38 43 0 0. 81
Birchy. 40 40 0 0. 80
Qwerty 36 39 0 0. 75
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Junior. 29 28 0 0. 47
Karl. 37 0 0 0 0. 37
Lincoln Quaker 34 0 0 0. 34
Odvan 29 0 0 0. 29
DaveMC 28 0 0 0. 28
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
Huds 20 0 0 0. 20
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


Balls! I've put it in the wrong Thread!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			That 151 in the bank from LB is looking pretty impressive now :thup:

Liverbirdie . 36 37 37 41. 151

GaryinDerry. 32 36 40 33. 141
NWJocko. 38 43 0 0. 81
Birchy. 40 40 0 0. 80
Qwerty 36 39 0 0. 75
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Junior. 29 28 0 0. 47
Karl. 37 0 0 0 0. 37
Lincoln Quaker 34 0 0 0. 34
Odvan 29 0 0 0. 29
DaveMC 28 0 0 0. 28
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
Huds 20 0 0 0. 20
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0
		
Click to expand...

Easily within reach for the sharks on here, especially now Birchy is back on his hoss.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Easily within reach for the sharks on here, especially now Birchy is back on his hoss.

Click to expand...

If Jocko plays twice more at SAOL over winter we are all playing for second


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

Birchy said:



			If Jocko plays twice more at SAOL over winter we are all playing for second 

Click to expand...

I was thinking exactly the same. 

If he does we'll have to get there before him and Put Spades & Hosepipes on the greens and tell him its a Greenkeepers revenge comp'.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 20, 2015)

What a day that was! 

So glad to hear you got home safe and sound Dave! Try getting yourself an appointment with the docs in the morning mate.

I had 5 points before daves episode on the 7th, 23 after...   thanks dave :thup: haha

It was great to get out with the usual faces and also to meet Paul. Loved the course, will deffo get over again.

Some cracking scores out there, very well played Scott. And nice one for organizing :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Easily within reach for the sharks on here, especially now Birchy is back on his hoss.

Click to expand...

#anyonebutliverbirdie


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			#anyonebutliverbirdie
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I see you have the Indian sign over Matt now, now that your handicap is getting closer to his.:ears:

What's his pin number?


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 21, 2015)

Game for RFGC


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 21, 2015)

Up for Royal fleetwood  as well....


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 21, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Up for Royal fleetwood  as well....
		
Click to expand...

Karl. If Dave is booking 3, with Scott and Peter, we can book 3 too, as I ain has raised interest? 

Just need to co-ordinate the times!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 21, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Karl. If Dave is booking 3, with Scott and Peter, we can book 3 too, as I ain has raised interest? 

Just need to co-ordinate the times!!!
		
Click to expand...

Emailed you bud....


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 21, 2015)

...Started a Separate RFGC Thread.. :cheers:


----------

